# Muhholland Construction



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

Some buddies and I were thinking of riding Mulholland Drive, but we heard there may be construction near Beverly Glen and Roscomare. Does anyone have any info on this? Will we be able to get through (heading west)? We were going to ride this Saturday, 9/1/12.

Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I haven't been there in the past few days, but as far as I know Mulholland is indeed Not a Through Street at this time. It is closed just east of Roscomare. You can't get through.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Detour for cyclists?*

Thanks for the heads-up. What would be a recommended detour to get back down to San Vicente? We normally go down Roscomare/Bellagio.
Thanks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's difficult and you'll probably get lost even with a garmin or some such, but if you go down Beverly Glen and make a right turn onto Bellagio (which connects just a little bit north of Sunset), you can pick your way through Bel Air to Sepulveda, just north of Sunset. Do your best to stay on Bellagio or Chalon, which are the two quote-unquote major east-west thoroughfares north of Sunset and south of Mulholland. And along the way, you'll pass the house I grew up in!! Good luck. Have fun!


----------

